# Magazine release problem



## Zack23 (Sep 8, 2009)

Just got a G22 a few days ago and love it. My only problem is that sometimes when i try to drop an empty mag, it sticks and doesn't fall. You gotta really press it hard to get it to release. Could someone let me know whats going on here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

What generation is your gun?

1st Gen:Has a cutout in front at the bottom of the grip.
2ndGen: Has finger grooves
3rdGen: More cut finger grooves and tactical rail.


----------



## Zack23 (Sep 8, 2009)

figured it out. There were a few burrs that were catching where the button grabs the mag so I just smoothed it out with a pocket knife. It's been working great now.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alright. Good find man. Glad you got it fixed...


----------

